
Breaking into Product Management – A Guide - shubhi_yc
https://medium.com/@sshubhi/breaking-into-product-management-a-guide-c6fa3bc59449
======
lovehavetodo
"You don’t need to create beautiful designs, however wireframing is an
essential skill that helps PMs communicate their ideas visually." Nope. No.
Don't do this PMs!

~~~
tomashertus
Could you bit expand on that? Why using wireframes is a bad idea?

------
tweetle_beetle
You have to wait for part 2, which has not yet been published, before the
title question answered.

